# Summer time Slabs



## Songdog316 (Jul 10, 2012)

Where can i look for these big fish during summer? The shallows at my home lake are like 85 degree's.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

We haven't had much luck at all this summer. The people I've talked to say the spawn was short, as the water temp got warm early. Everything went deep early. Could that be what happened?


----------

